# [SOLVED] iPhone 4S shows wrong time.



## FreddeN93 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,

I own a brand new iPhone 4S and I have it set to update the time automatically. When my iPhone is locked and I get on the lock screen the time shows wrong daytime... For example, the time is 13:15 but on the lock screen it shows 01:15. Same thing during the night, let's say the time is 22:15, the time on the phone shows 10:15.

This only displays wrong on the lock screen. If I unlock the phone and look at the time at the top of the screen it shows correctly.

What's wrong here?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

It's in 24-hour time or such, play around in the time settings.


----------



## sean8 (May 21, 2012)

In the menu:

General>date and time>24 hour. Turn it off


----------



## Nick Johnson (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: iPhone 4S shows wrong time.*

What I found out is, its not in 24 Hours mode....
Turn it on....


----------

